# CA-TWO beautiful Golden Rets. in Riverside CA Need Rescue!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Subject: FW: 1YR MALE GOLDEN Retriever/Chow Mix IN RIVERSIDE

http://petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=...','RVSD1','RVSD'&atype=&where=type_DOG,size_m

Please see info below. Beautiful young Retriever. There are TWO at this shelter, one male and one female and they are both a year. Please circulate!

Both pics attached to this email, below.



From: THOMAS LILETTE [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 4:41 PM
To: Agostina Fusari; (L)ANA LIGIA(L); Cheryl Poindexter; Kerri Shafer-Ross; Rene Succa-Ruston; [email protected]; MARY
Subject: Fw: 1YR MALE GOLDEN RETREVR IN RIVERSIDE



CONTACT IS SHELTER BELOW...



From: [email protected] 

Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 4:28 PM

To: [email protected] 

Subject: 1YR MALE GOLDEN RETREVR IN RIVERSIDE



You have received this email at the request of [email protected] (71.104.23.159)
Please note, the sender’s email address has not been verified.
For further searches go to www.petharbor.com
This animal record may be found here


*644807 - ID#A644807

My name is 644807. 

I am a male, gold Golden Retriever.

The shelter thinks I am about 1 year old.

I have been at the shelter since May 04, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 



For more information about this animal, call:
Riverside County Animal Control - Riverside Shelter at (951) 358-7387
Ask for information about animal ID number A64

644034 - ID#A644034

My name is 644034. 

I am a neutered male, red Golden Retriever and Chow Chow.

The shelter thinks I am about 8 years old.

I have been at the shelter since May 01, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Riverside County Animal Control - Riverside Shelter at (951) 358-7387
Ask for information about animal ID number A644034
[email protected]*
644806 - ID#A644806

*My name is 644806. 

I am a female, gold Golden Retriever mix.

The shelter thinks I am about 1 year old.

I have been at the shelter since May 04, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old.*



For more information about this animal, call:
Riverside County Animal Control - Riverside Shelter at (951) 358-7387
Ask for information about animal ID number A644806 



Attached Images


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Info farwarded on


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I emailed to my CA contact


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The email*

*Thomas Lilette just confirmed there is a male and a female at same shelter!!!*
*THERE ARE TWO GOLDEN RETS. THERE, A MALE AND A FEMALE BOTH ONE YEAR OLD.
PLEASE CAN YOU HELP BOTH.*


*HERE IS THE FEMALE GOLDEN RETS. INFO-SHE IS AT SAME SHELTER:

Hi Karen, 
here is the info on the femal goldie... she is stunning also... hope you can help them!!
thanks 
Lilette

You have received this email at the request of [email protected] (71.104.23.159)
Please note, the sender’s email address has not been verified.
For further searches go to www.petharbor.com
This animal record may be found here


644806 - ID#A644806

My name is 644806. 

I am a female, gold Golden Retriever mix.

The shelter thinks I am about 1 year old.

I have been at the shelter since May 04, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old.




For more information about this animal, call:
Riverside County Animal Control - Riverside Shelter at (951) 358-7387
Ask for information about animal ID number A644806*


----------

